# Tuning Jlto



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

A while back there was a discussion about replacing the JLTO cluster gear/shaft and axle gear/crown gear with stock Tjet parts. 

I want to give that a try. I have replaced the cluster gear and shaft and axle/crown gear, but am having trouble with the driven gear (the rear gear on the top plate, which sits on the cluster gear shaft). 

the JLTO driven gear doesnt fit well with the cluster gear shaft. for those who have done this mod, do you use NOS Tjet driven gears also? is that part the same as a small hole version of the idler gear?

or should i just epoxy/black max the JLTO gear to the Aurora cluster gear shaft? 

I think the gearing change would make the next Fun-Jets funner!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes Mike, replace the plastic gears on the cluster shaft with NOS Aurora gears.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*thanks DLW*

where have you sourced the brass driven gear? is that gear the same as a small hole idler gear?

thanks again
mike


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*small holes.*

Mking,

The small holed idler is the same size as the drive gear I have found. I to replace the plastic drive gear with the tjet brass.Seems to work better.
It would be nice to just replace the top plate but can't. Different dimensions in the plates all together.
The car will run smoother with only a few little tweeks in gearing and axle..
Hope this helps you out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Mike, After some time to think about it, it was Scott (Noddaz) who I belive mentioned that the cluster shaft bore in the gear plate required a slight ream. It seems that he mentioned something about shortening (just a thin slice) the bottom cluster shaft boss a skoshe too. Be dogged if I can remember though. Pretty sure it was his thread. 

Like GB said the small hole brass driven gear can be interchanged with the small hole plastic idler. I substitute them on the AFX style small hole idler gear gear plates with no ill effects. A quickee flat lap, a wire wheel deburr/polish and your off and runnin'. They run very nice and the slight bump in rotating mass is negligable on a hobby car. 

Should be a "can of corn" for a man of your skills. If you dont feel like doing it, send it to me and I'll build a couple for your funjet R&D. I owe you for those rear Fray wheel anyway. That way I can square up with you! :thumbsup: 

Bill


----------

